# Bilbao, San Sebatian and Irun Advice



## Davidseattle (Aug 9, 2009)

Hello there, 
I will be in this area in June '10. Can anyone offer thoughts on hostels, Cafes, night life, teaching jobs, and best travel method among these 3 cities,bus or train?
Is the Bilbao Card( discount card), worth purchasing? 
Can I get to Barcelona from Irun? 
And is there a short hop air carrier to Ireland from any of the above cities? Ryan Air????

Thank you for your reply!
Davidseattle


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2010)

Davidseattle said:


> Hello there,
> I will be in this area in June '10. Can anyone offer thoughts on hostels, Cafes, night life, teaching jobs, and best travel method among these 3 cities,bus or train?
> Is the Bilbao Card( discount card), worth purchasing?
> Can I get to Barcelona from Irun?
> ...


What are you looking for in terms of nightlife? (aka - how old are you and what type of music do you like?) 

I've never even heard of the Bilbao card. What sort of discounts does it offer?

Best way to get around is the bus, no doubt. Very regular service between these cities. 

As for Ryan Air, there's nothing into Bilbao. However, they fly into Santander which is an hour/hour and a half bus ride from Bilbao and worth checking out anyhow. 

As for teaching jobs, if: 1. you're American and 2. you're only here for a bit, I'd be surprised if you find much of anything. With students finishing school, I'd say it's not a prime teaching time...


----------



## Davidseattle (Aug 9, 2009)

*Response*



SteveHall said:


> www.ryanair.com
> Aer Lingus- cheap flights, gift vouchers, hotels, car hire, & travel insurance
> www.alsa.es - buses Irún - Barcelona


"What are you looking for in terms of nightlife? (aka - how old are you and what type of music do you like?)

I've never even heard of the Bilbao card. What sort of discounts does it offer?"

Hello, Night Life is for any person to determine if it is appropriate to themselves and age. Live music, Young women , So no need to say more.!
As for the Bilbao Card, I am asking you. I don't know anything about it.
It is listed on the Bilbao Tourism site. 
Where are you? Can you meet me for a coffee or wine in the Bilbao area"

Davidseattle


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2010)

Davidseattle said:


> "What are you looking for in terms of nightlife? (aka - how old are you and what type of music do you like?)
> 
> I've never even heard of the Bilbao card. What sort of discounts does it offer?"
> 
> ...


Talking about "nightlife," I'm most familiar with the casco viejo where the tendency is towards hard rock. Not sure about the rest of the city. Careful at night in the C.V. 

No clue about the Bilbao Card. Again, I've never seen anything about it. 

I won't be in Bilbao this summer, headed back to the states for a wedding and some English practice. 

Best of luck planning the trip!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Davidseattle said:


> Hello there,
> I will be in this area in June '10. Can anyone offer thoughts on hostels, Cafes, night life, teaching jobs, and best travel method among these 3 cities,bus or train?
> Is the Bilbao Card( discount card), worth purchasing?
> Can I get to Barcelona from Irun?
> ...


Hi there,
Can't give you much info, but lets see...
Hostels or cafe's - Sorry don't know. My mother in law is THE best cook in the Basque country, but doesn't do outside trade!! Seriously San Sebastian and Bilbao do great tapas. In Bilbao there's the Casco Viejo as Halydia has said and you could try El Monty in calle Heros 16 for excellent tapas. Across the road is a bar/ marisquería with a tiny tiny restaurant upstairs called el Marques, Juan Ajuriaguerra, 13. They have tapas including *caracolillos (*fresh water snails I think) and we've had a rew _raciones_ there in the evening and it was all delicious. I think if you have a full meal it can be expensive.

Teaching - agree with Halydia, unlikely to get anything given that you're from the US, but could try applying for childrens' summer camps now and see if you are accepted...

The Bilbao card - I think you'd have to go to tourist info, decide where you want to go and then ask them to calculate it because the discount varies from place to place. Some museums have a 10% discount and some 20% etc. There's a good metro system and there's a tram too which I think is the nicest as it goes along the river , by the Guggenheim, and into the old town too. However, Bilbao is nice to just walk around and depending where you want to go you can probably walk at least some of the way. It's not a big place. There's also a funicular railway/ cable car up to a hill that looks out over the city which you should go up one day. I think it's Arxanda.

The people are very helpful and proud of their cities,

Have fun

PS Nightlife - no idea. My nightlife is taking the dog for a walk along the river and seeing the flames outside the Guggenheim museum...


----------



## Davidseattle (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks to everyone who took the time to respond. 
Davidseattle


----------

